# Deutscher Pop-Nachwuchs!



## betzdorf (16 Sep. 2011)

Deutscher Pop-Nachwuchs! Wer ist sexier? Sarah oder Lena?


----------



## Elander (17 Sep. 2011)

Also ich find Lena heißer!


----------



## [email protected] (17 Sep. 2011)

Seh ich genauso


----------



## walker1985 (17 Sep. 2011)

ganz klar lena....


----------



## superriesenechse (17 Sep. 2011)

Lena sieht nur aufgestyled heiß aus, sonst eher niedlich vielleicht...
Sarah sieht eigentlich nie heiß aus, also auch nich das Wahre...

Siegerin ist für mich Lulu Lewe, dicke Titten, blond, hübsches Gesicht,
tolle Figur und Connor-Bonus !!!

ps; vielleicht klaut ihr ja auch mal jemand Nackt-Bilder vom Laptop


----------



## FCB_Cena (17 Sep. 2011)

Sarah. 
Lena finde ich absolut nicht hübsch.


----------



## mudd86 (17 Sep. 2011)

ganz klar Lena! Da passt das Gesamtpaket


----------



## comatron (18 Sep. 2011)

Steht auch eine zur Wahl, die singen kann ?


----------

